# Intarsia tutorial



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone
I am presently beginning a thread on the NC woodworkers group about intarsia and was wondering if anyone here would like to see this tutorial posted on this site. The subject for this project is a 1953 Ford F100 Pick-up truck which I designed for a customer in Texas.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I looked up the definition of intarsia. How does this relate to a 1953 Ford pick up?

The tutorial may be interesting, but I do not know what it is that I would see.

G


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mike, I for one would really be interested in seeing how intarsia is done in more depth. I would like to give it a try after seeing so many beautiful pieces of wood art online lately. Thanks for the offer, I look forward to your post.


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Intarsia*

Hi George
To answer what intarsia is-- the simplest explanation is --painting with wood,using only the natural colors of wood to create pictures.It involves selecting, cutting and shaping different woods and assembling them into a mosaic to create a 3-d pictures of a particular subject,in this case a 1953 Ford F100 pick-up set in a custom frame with a detailed background. I have been creating intarsia since 1993 and have built my business ,Woodworking Plus around this art form,selling Intarsia project kits,commissioned pieces and finished art.If you want to look at my website you will see how beautiful this woodworking art form is and why it is so popular today. Thanks for asking.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

I too would be interested. I have started my first Intarsia piece and know that I have a lot to learn.

Mike


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

wdkits1 said:


> Hi George
> To answer what intarsia is-- the simplest explanation is --painting with wood,using only the natural colors of wood to create pictures.It involves selecting, cutting and shaping different woods and assembling them into a mosaic to create a 3-d pictures of a particular subject,in this case a 1953 Ford F100 pick-up set in a custom frame with a detailed background. I have been creating intarsia since 1993 and have built my business ,Woodworking Plus around this art form,selling Intarsia project kits,commissioned pieces and finished art.If you want to look at my website you will see how beautiful this woodworking art form is and why it is so popular today. Thanks for asking.


Good morning. I looked at your site and was amazed. I really had no idea of what intarsia was even after looking up the definition. You really made some pretty exotic pictures with that technique.

My imiganation and deftness in small motor skills would never permit me to accomplish that type of task.

G


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I, for one, would love to see the tutorial. I enjoy intarsia and would always like to see other people's methods. For those who have been wondering what intarsia is, I have attached a couple of photos.
Ken


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Intarsia*

Hi Ken
Well I see that you have got the Intarsia bug. Very nice work.
I think that you will agree with me that it is one of the most satisfying forms of woodworking there is and the possibilities are endless as your work proves. Beautiful


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kenbo,
Nice work. I like the bass. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo, your pieces are beautiful, I would be more than pleased if I were even close to that good. Thanks for sharing buddy.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

wdkits1 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am presently beginning a thread on the NC woodworkers group about intarsia and was wondering if anyone here would like to see this tutorial posted on this site. The subject for this project is a 1953 Ford F100 Pick-up truck which I designed for a customer in Texas.


 Having just completed my first intarsia piece, I would love to see a tutorial on the art form.:thumbsup:

Gerry


----------

